# Who has an F2 pup?



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Be interesting to see how many F2 puppies/dogs are on the forum. Millie is now 14 weeks and is an F2. 

I will get some pictures on her asap, and add the to this thread. Be nice to see pics of others as they grow.

Tx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a beautiful f2 red american cockapoo called bow,she came from a lovely home breeder called mandy edwards in wales who i now keep in regular contact with.Mandy kept bows sister bonnie and ive attached a pic of her too. Bows mum belongs to mandye and is a jandaz cockapoo and dad bruno belongs to janice at jandaz.

THE LITTER (bow on the left,bonnie lying down)










BOW IS ON THE RIGHT,MILEY ON THE LEFT IS AN F1 AMERICAN COCKAPOO











BONNIE


----------



## saffy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry im a new cockapoo owner can you tell me the different types ? Im not sure what saffy is ?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

saffy said:


> Sorry im a new cockapoo owner can you tell me the different types ? Im not sure what saffy is ?


Morning!
F1 is where one parent in a poodle and one a cocker
F1b is where a cockerpoo (as above) is mated back (hence the b) to either a poodle or a cocker
F2 is where both parents are F1 cockerpoos

and so on, I think!

My cavapoo is a F1b cavapoo mum was mated back to poodle - a cavapoopoo then?
Enjoy Saffy just because she is lovely!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

mandym said:


> I have a beautiful f2 red american cockapoo called bow,she came from a lovely home breeder called mandy edwards in wales who i now keep in regular contact with.Mandy kept bows sister bonnie and ive attached a pic of her too. Bows mum belongs to mandye and is a jandaz cockapoo and dad bruno belongs to janice at jandaz.
> 
> THE LITTER (bow on the left,bonnie lying down)
> 
> ...


Aww Mandy... Delighted to see your girls again, love your photos  

How is Bow doing? Is that photo recent, I remember you saying you thought Bow would be bigger than Miley. They are such sunning girls, I'd love a red American . 

Hope all is well with you and all your gang xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

The pic was taken a couple of months ago,bow is now bigger than miley.I took this pic of bow a few mins ago.I couldnt take one next to miley cos she isnt looking herself just now,cant say why on this forum though lol xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awwww Mandy, Bow is a little darling and as for Miley    

Beyond excited for you!! 

Lots of :hug: :hug: :hug: for the little lady xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

mandym said:


> The pic was taken a couple of months ago,bow is now bigger than miley.I took this pic of bow a few mins ago.I couldnt take one next to miley cos she isnt looking herself just now,cant say why on this forum though lol xxx


I think you just have!! Congratulations! I am sure Miley still looks her lovely little self.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks,im soooooo excited!! This is bonnie and rufus bows brother and sister and rufus was the curly pup in the litter but as you can see he isnt like a poodle,but a curly coated cockapoo,it was mentioned in another post that all f2 litters have pups identical to poodles but like this litter my curly pups are like rufus.I have to say this litter was absolutely beautiful!! xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Just stunning... I just love Bonnies colouring with the white nose and socks


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Just stunning... I just love Bonnies colouring with the white nose and socks


I know,she is the sweetest little poo,id love a red and white,another one to add to my wish list xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely pics Mandy. They were certainly a lovely litter. Also, really pleased for the little 'excitement' in your life. Can't wait to hear more. x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They look so similar don't they and I'm sure Miley is looking ssssoooooo like her gorgeous self xxxx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ruby is an F2!

Ian


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh Mandy!!! So excited for you!!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

wow... these posts are fab, i need to get an up to date pic of millie on here x


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Our Gus is an F2! All the F2s pictured here in this thread are stunning (as are the F1s of course)! Wow - beautiful coats. All lovely dogs.

Keep posting pics. It's really interesting to see how the F2s change. Ours is still young (17 weeks now) but is already looking a bit different in the face. Will get some new pics up soon


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Bobby is an F2 too. 

Initially we were put off F2's because of some advice received on this forum, but so glad we met the breeder and made up our own minds. 

Couple of pics below!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow!!
Bobby is absolutely gorgeous !!:love-eyes:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

n!ven so sorry to read that this forum almost put you off the F2 mix or further generation cockapoos, they are all cockapoos and cute  and you are happy with your puppy  

The only thing is the possibility of pups favouring either Pure Breed (ie more cocker or poodle looking which some may not like, all personal preference really) but this can be seen in first generation pups too, plus of course excellent health testing (PRA, FN, PFK etc depending on mix etc) to be carried out when breeding further generations. 

But they are all cockapoos, so don't be put off a F2 or any other further generations cockapoo, just know what you are looking for regarding which coat type you prefer and the health testing. 

I have seen some amazing further generation litters with stunning coats and excellent health testing  

This artcle may help others regarding the health testing available when breeding further generation cockapoos of different mixes:
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/04/26/cockapoo-generation-breeding/


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Bobby is a stunner!

it makes me cross that you were nearly put off buying an F2 because of this forum. It's been said before but I think it's relevant. F2s have been referred to by some as "the least stable cross". This statement is open to misinterpretation and perhaps that turn of phrase shouldn't be used! A good F2 breeder will know about the Grandad effect and a buyer who does their research well will also know as it is referenced now in lots of places including on this forum.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Bobby looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Merlin is an F2 and is now 22 weeks old
Seriously thinking of getting him an haircut in the next few weeks as his hair is quite long now !!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah they are all lovely and Merlin you are a stunner!

I really can't see any difference in the generations at all and in could no way guess by looking which is an F1, F2, etc....at the end of the day they are all cockapoos and gorgeous! x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

F2's are stunning and I really want one myself, just because I want a large pack and it will be fun to compare all my 'poos  It'll need to be a curlier one though or I fear it will affect my allergies..

So glad people haven't been put off by what they read on the internet.

S xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

INCA is our F2 :love-eyes: here she is at 14 weeks. J x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Inca is very striking.....from another gorgeous F2 litter! x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

n1ven said:


> Bobby is an F2 too.
> 
> Initially we were put off F2's because of some advice received on this forum, but so glad we met the breeder and made up our own minds.
> 
> Couple of pics below!




Im so glad you didnt listen to some of th negative comments about f2s,bobby is absolutely gorgeous!! I have an f2 and she is the cutest little girl with an amazing coat x


----------



## saffy (Sep 28, 2012)

I will enjoy my saffy and wont make any difference what she is . I believe her mum is a working cocker and we met her dad who was a red poodle. But not sure if there is anything else mixed in ! We fell in love with her the moment we saw her even though we wont planning on having a cockapoo we were going to get a king charles cavalier spaniel but stumbled across her .


----------



## Kimmac78 (Oct 13, 2012)

I just brought my F2 girl home on Friday, she's 8weeks called Millie, which I gather is a popular name lol


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Awww cutie pie Merlin you are a handsome chap


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

//////////////////////


----------

